# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Mortes Estranhas Comportamentos Estranhos

## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

Alo de muito estranho está a acontecer no neu novo aqua,http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=15380,

Apos a introdução de um coral sol e um Chelmon Rostratus (levou pancada da velha de todos e agora está na maior ), os meus cirurgiões começaram a ter comportamentos estranhos tais como respiração ofegante, boca bastante aberta, timidez acentuada com recolhimento a suas tocas(que são muitas), e ESTRANHISSIMO o meu Zebrassoma Flavescens de mais de 1 ANO E MEIO acabou deitado na areia e após retirado para o meu RED SEA acabou por morrer passado umas horas. O Hepatus ficou então irreconhecivel de timidez e fastio ???? ora come ora não come. Bom depois adquiri outro Zebrasoma identico em tamanho. Chegou viu e venceu, dominou o aqua, só o Strigossos chiou um pouco mas acalmou de sguida. Bicou rocha, areia algas comia artemia Sea Veggies. 3 dias depois demanha estava deitado respiração ofegante. Retirei-o para o RED SEA. Horas depois estava morto.
De rederir que já antes um Pseudocromis desapareceu além de um Centropide Argi ter ficado repentinamente completamente descordenado ao ponto de tombar e morrer quasi instantaneamente.Pareceu me algo neurilogico pois veio à superficie com um nadar descontrolado até tombar.
A fauna actualmente é composta por:
 Ivertebrados: 1 Ofiuro Grande, 
                    3 Eremitas
                    2 Estrelas do mar uma laranja outra parda (os meu camarões desapareceram dois Debelius e um Amboinensis, bastante antes, e o Amboinensis após ter mudado de carapaça nunca mais o vi.
                    2 Caranguejos (um veio com a roca viva a quasi dois anos
o outro tem quasi ano e meio e foi adquirido

Corais moles 2 Sarcos , Rodatctis, Actinodiscos, Xenias Castanhas (estas ultimas paraecem estar a morrer (mudei algumas para o RED SEA estam a recuperar e aqui sei que é a qualidade da luz.
Corais Duros: Pociloporas Damicroni acho que é assim que se escreve
                  Seriatoporia Istrix
                  Coral Sol Lindissimo
                  Zoantus Lindissimos tambem
Os corais estão todos bem com excepção das Xenias.

Peixes: 3 Cirurgiões - 1 Hepatus (quasi dois anos daqui a pouco)
                             1 Lineatus lindissimo quasi 6 Meses
                             1 Strigosus quasi um ano
             Anjo        - 1 Chelmon Rostratus quasi 3 semanas
                             2 Ocelaris (casal) quasi 2 anos, a fazerem posturas constantemente
                             1 Ocelaris Negro quasi um ano
                             1 Midas
                             2 Bangais
                             1 Valenciana Strigata
                             2 Mandarins
                             1 Labroide Dmidiatus

Agradeço opiniões
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

No minimo estranho, mas é necessário saber outras coisas:

TPA´s foi feita alguma com água do mar?

Morreu alguma coisa tipo estrela ou parecido?

Pelos sintomas pode ser também baixo teor de oxigénio, o que pode ser provocado por falta de circulação.

Análizes como estão? quais os prametros da água?

Já agora essa coisa da espuma como é que se passou e quando colocas-te?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boa noite.

O Andrade já me tinha falado do que lhe está a acontecer. Também lhe disse que era muito estranho, mas neste nosso _hobby_ acontecem coisas do "arco da velha".

Há relatos, em tópicos neste Fórum, de membros com experiência e conhecimentos reconhecidos e que, de um momento para o outro, viram tudo a desabar inexplicavelmente.

No caso do Andrade podemos ventilar várias hipóteses, até mesmo a TPA que ele fez com água natural, captada numa zona com alguma densidade e intervenção humana! 

Mas pergunta-se: então por que é que afectou apenas algumas espécies?!

Estranhissimo e lamentável o que está a acontecer com o Amigo Andrade.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas
> 
> No minimo estranho, mas é necessário saber outras coisas:
> 
> TPA´s foi feita alguma com água do mar?
> 
> Morreu alguma coisa tipo estrela ou parecido?
> 
> Pelos sintomas pode ser também baixo teor de oxigénio, o que pode ser provocado por falta de circulação.
> ...



Boas Carlos

Espuma não me parece que tenha referido espuma.
Mas quanto as condições peço desculpa não as referi: Nitritos- vestigios; Nitratos-Vestigios; Amoniaco 0; Fosfatos 0; PH 8/8,1; Densidade 1023/4 Temp 25/6.
Oxigenação parece-me que não falta pois está a funcionar com 2 Escumadores na Sump,  o meu um Aquamedic Turbofloter Blue 1000 e um Macro Aqua AS 300 P, amavelmente cedido pela Arca de Noé aqui de Viana do Castelo (Obrigado Vitor e Luca), a circulação é assegurada com uma SUN SUN de 5000 lts/hora mais uma Wavemaker de debito maximo de 15000 e o retorno com uma Eheim 3000. Reposição de agua de osmose com Nivaumat da Aquamedic. A calha é composta por 2 HQI  e 4 Actinicas.
As TPAs são semanais de 30/40 lts de agua natural, ultimamente com agua de osmose com sais da Red Sea.
---Um dado tenho presença em zona da rocha onde não chega a iluminação tenho algas aveludadas verde escura quasi preta de fraca iluminação mas onde curiosamente a corrente é forte ao ponto de deslocar a areia.----
Penso que não falta nada

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Carlos Dias

Ok António estive a ler o teu post e afinal a espuma foi para revestir a coluna seca.

Bem isso está mesmo estranho, falas numas algas, é melhor verificares esse sitiu especifico, porque pela descrição, parece-me que são cianobactérias, o que me leva a crer que poderá estar algum animal morto nessa zona.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Ok António estive a ler o teu post e afinal a espuma foi para revestir a coluna seca.
> 
> Bem isso está mesmo estranho, falas numas algas, é melhor verificares esse sitiu especifico, porque pela descrição, parece-me que são cianobactérias, o que me leva a crer que poderá estar algum animal morto nessa zona.



Não será uma vez que naquele local sempre se formou essa algas não sei bem porquê???? Um eremita lá ia e levantava aquilo tudo e o que se via era uma especie de poieira depositada. Ora aparecia ora desaparecia. Como o eremita aparaentemente desinteresso-se elas continuam. Vou teentar aspira-las pois nem são muitas.

Obrigado 
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Antonio Andrade  :Olá:  

Observei o teu tópico e com os dados que tenho inclinar-me-ia para 3 possiveis problemas.

Em primeiro lugar e em minha opinião a mais plausivel, houve um pico de amónia no sistema. Os camarões (em especial) são uns excelentes indicadores da qualidade da agua, em especial no que diz respeito ao aparecimento de amónia. Como referes que "desapareceram alguns" parece-me ser a explicação mais palausivel. O uso durante uns dias de Nitrivec pode ajudar a resolver este tipo de problemas.

Em segundo lugar (como já referido) a possibilidade de uma troca de agua em condições menos próprias para o sistema. Estamos numa altura do ano em que as chuvas obrigam os afluentes dos rios a fortes descargas. Em conjunto com essas correntes muita "porcaria" desagua em zonas de mar pouco recomendadas para a colecta de agua. Mais uma vez, Nitrivec e trocas de agua salinada podem ajudar o teu sistema.

Por fim, temos de admitir a possibilidade da introdução do peixe não ter sido feliz. Quer pela possibilidade de alguma doença que foi introduzida, quer por uma situação de excessivo stress a que todos os habitantes foram sujeitos pela necessidade de redefinição de novos terirtórios.

De qualquer das formas, uma expressiva troca de agua salinada, e a adição de Nitrivec, parecem-me ser opções a ponderar com alguma urgência.

Boa sorte

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Caro Júlio Macieira :Olá:  

Obrigado pelas suas sugestões. Hoje mesmo fiz uma TPA de 40 Lts de agua salinada, (10% do volume), Acho que vou fazer de 2 em 2 dias 30 lts até ao fim de semana e adicionar o Nitrivec. Só uma questão será de suspender os Escumadores?

Um abraço
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Só uma questão será de suspender os Escumadores?


Olá de novo  :Olá:  

Não observo razões de maior para suspender a uilização dos escumadores.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Julio Maciera  :yb677:  

Um abraço
Andrade  :yb663:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Olá Antonio Andrade  
> 
> 
> Em segundo lugar (como já referido) a possibilidade de uma troca de agua em condições menos próprias para o sistema. Estamos numa altura do ano em que as chuvas obrigam os afluentes dos rios a fortes descargas. Em conjunto com essas correntes muita "porcaria" desagua em zonas de mar pouco recomendadas para a colecta de agua.
> 
> Boa sorte



Este parecer é válido para toda gente que faz TPA´s de água natural. :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Olá a todos, 
Andrade, desde já lamento as suas perdas.
Estava prestes a iniciar um topico a pedir ajuda qundo vi que não sou o unico com problemas do genero... no meu aquario está a acontecer a mesma coisa, desde quarta feira que alguns peixes começaram a ficar doentes, pensei que seria devido ao aquario ser relativamente recente, (2 meses a funcionar), mas agora vejo que pode não ser por isso..
tenho um aquario de 400 litros que nunca viu agua do mar, so osmose e sal, tem uns 40 kg de rocha viva, inicialmente entrou um hepatus, andou timido mas depois la se habituou, depois entrou uma estrela, um lysmata, um goby (Cryptocentrus cinctus), e um Zebrasoma flavescens, andavam todos bem, depois acrescentei um Chaetodon lunula, um Chaetodon auriga,
 um Valencienna strigata e um ocelaris muito pequeninito (que nunca chegou a comer, morreu logo) no dia seguinte fui ao mar e trouxe uns caracois e uns camaroes 4 de cada, até ai tudo bem, todos os peixes comiam uma maravilha, então o hepatus nem se fala, mas só durante 3 dias... o primeiro foi o auriga, assou de comer na minha mão para não comer nada e morrer passado umas horas, agora so o Cryptocentrus cinctus, a estrela e o lysmata é que estão bem, o hepatus hoje não comeu e está bastante descolorado e escondido, o Zebrasoma flavescens comeu pouco, está baço  e com umas pintas brancas, o lunula comeu bem mas tambem esta baço, o striagata está escondido não se move quase nada, e todos estão ofegantes... as vezes o hepatus fica deitado na areia so a mexer a boca... parecem ser os mesmos sintomas... se bem que o meu camarão e os que vieram do mar estão todos bem..
E verdade, tambem tenho uns quantos eremitas, e estão todos ok..
os parametros da agua estão bons, amonia 0 nitritos e nitratos quase nada, ph 8,3 salinidade 1024 so o calcio esta um pouco baixo,320..
Será a mesma coisa?! os meus tambem ficaram com a respiração ofegante e boca aberta...
Andrade, sei que este topico não ajuda muito mas tambem não posso contribuir muito...

Um Abraço
Marcos Martins

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Marco

Um Aquario novo com essa quantidade de peixes já, senão adoecessem é que era estranho...

O facto de ser um aquario novo, ou seja, com parametros não estáveis (mesmo que o não detectes através de testes), e a sucessiva introdução de peixes, gera sempre stress nos restantes, tambem ainda não adequadamente ambientandos ao aquario. 

Penso não ter nada a ver com a situação do António, essa sim gerada possivelmente por uma muda de água em más condições.

A colecta de água em alturas de chuva e/ou tempestade deve ser totalmente evitada.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Pois.. Tambem Pensei nisso, mas como os sintomas são parecidos... 
Um Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Marcos  :Olá:  

Obrigado pela sua participação. Os sintomas dos seus peixes podem ser parecidos contudo as causas poderão e digo poderão ser diferentes. Na minha opinião e  como o Gil Miguel refere, seu problema podera estar relacionado com o facto de ser uma instalação muito recente. Como tal estar ainda em evolução. Eu por norma uso agua natural só quando o mar não permite é que uso agua salinada, e nunca tinha tido problemas, contudo muitas vezes uso agua salinada.
Agora mesmo que o problema não tenha sido causado por uma TPA com agua natural, é uma hipotese, a verdade é que ultimamente só as faço com agua salinada e vou continuar assim. Vou seguir o conselho do Julio Macieira e vou nestas duas semanas fazer TPAs de 3 em 3 dias (30lts cada) e fazendo a adição de Nitrivec, para alem de continuar com o Ozonizador a ligar em dois periodos diarios de 1 h e 30 cada.

Boa sorte e obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

> ...para alem de continuar com o Ozonizador a ligar em dois periodos diarios de 1 h e 30 cada


António quando dizes o que está acima, tens o ozonizador a trabalhar com controlador ou não?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Este parecer é válido para toda gente que faz TPA´s de água natural.


Olá, a todos!

É válido sim senhor. Uma regra de ouro. Mas acho que o Andrade não apanha água se o mar não estiver em condições. É muito cuidadoso, metódico e adora o _hobby_.

A causa da fraca qualidade da água que colhe, a meu ver, será a proximidade de um viveiro de mariscos que deve descarregar a água dos tanques no mar. Como o Andrade apanha a água numa poça, possivelmente, ficará retida água contaminada. Não vejo outra explicação.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Eu nunca fiz mudas com agua do mar, mas fui buscar 4 camaroes e 4 burries a praia norte e a carreço.. Creio que é perto de onde recolhe agua.. pode andar ai algum virus que so ataca alguns peixes (o que acho muito improvavel)...
Um abraço e espero que resolva o problema..

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> respiração ofegante, boca bastante aberta, timidez acentuada com recolhimento


Baseado na descricao do Antonio suspeito que seja Amyloodinium ocellatum ! Infelizmente uma doeca terrivel que mata em pouco tempo e dificil de eliminar do aqua  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros

O pior está a contecer infelizmente. Ontem notei uma espuma estranhissima branca nos escumadores. O  primeiro e mais potente ficou repentinamente com o copo cheio o que me levou a retirar e cheirar. Nada que não tivesse já cheirado num copo de escumador mas é estranhíssimo é.

Mas como disse o pior aconteceu O Lineatus hoje de manhã estava morto e o meu grande orgulho "Hepatus estava deitado com a respiração ofegante e a descolorar, o Dimidiatus também prostrado no fundo, Rápidamente retitei as rochas necessarias e mudei-os para o Red Sea que mantenho mas desliguei as luzes.

O Dimidiatus continua imovel mas ofegante. O Hepatus recuperou a cor, nada de vez enquanto, mas parece cansar-se e pousa as vezes de lado e assim permanece infelizmente.

De referir que ontem fiz uma TPA de 40 lts de agua salinada e coloquei uma meia de senhora a saída do tubo da coluna seca (terá sido isto?) que desencadeou esta situação?
Estou a preparar outros 40 lts para fazer TPAs no Grande e no REd SEa, coloquei 250 gr de carvão activado nos dois aquas e respectivamente 80 mls e 20 mls de Nitrivec como o Júlio aconselhou.
Estou a rezar neste momento  :yb663:   :yb663:   :yb663: 

Caro Roberto como se pode combater caso seja o  Amyloodinium ocellatum como refere? Obrigado

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos uma vez mais

Anexo 3 fotos do acho que foi o primeiro sinal  de algo não ía bem no meu aqua. Só as Xenias ficaram neste estado que acham? depois disto é que tudo começou a dar para o torto. Todosos outros corais duros e moles estão bem.
Aí estão as fotos:

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

António, tens ozonizador com controlador ou sem controlador?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Precisas de ir à bruxa!!!!  :Icon Cry:  

Já mediste a amónia na água que preparas com sal para as TPAs?!

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Caro Roberto como se pode combater caso seja o  Amyloodinium ocellatum como refere?


Infelizmente so em aquario de quarentena e o metodo preferivel seria usando cobre 0.15-0.20 mg/l para eliminar este parasita.

Aqui podes encontrar mais info mas e em Ingles se precisares de traducao mada-me MP.





> The signs of Marine Velvet infection are rather subtle. *Respiratory difficulties seem to be one of the most common signs.* Other signs are a decrease or a complete loss of appetite, rubbing against objects in the aquarium, erratic swimming behavior, and a dusty or dull velvety sheen, from which this disease gets its common name. Amyloodinium has shown a preference for first attacking the gill tissue of fish (Noga & Levy, 1995 and Stoskopf, 1993), so once it has spread to the body, I would consider the fish to be heavily infected and perhaps beyond hope of recovery.


Amyloodinium ocellatum

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ola Roberto Pacheco

Obrigado pelas referencias. Li o artigo e não me parece que neste estadio para além da ausencia de luz e rápidas TPAs no aquario onde ele se enconta, possa fazer algo mais. infelizmente. Introduzir o cobre seria talvez o mais fácil  e talvez amanhã se ele ainda cá estiver possa tentar.
O grande obrigado

Andrade  :yb663:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, Andrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Já mediste a amónia na água que preparas com sal para as TPAs?!


Já Passos Obrigado pela dica, todos os parametros possiveis para mim foram analizados. Tudo normal....

Um abraço
Andrade

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Tens algum aquario estabelecido que pode servir como quarentena ? Senao vai ser dificil colocar os peixes todos sem haver pico de ammonia. Recomendo um producto que possa detoxificar ammonia como Ammo-Lock.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá uma vez mais 

Tenho mais ou menos. É o meu Red Sea Max que não desativei . Mantem a areia de aragonite uma rocha viva e algumas mudas de corais (estava a fazer de berçario de corais). que é onde transladei o Hepatus, o Dimidiatus (cheira que se vai esta noite), o Rostratus está aparentemente bem e o palhaço preto.

Andrade

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Antonio cobre vai se fixar na areia e em qualquer rocha que tiveres no aqua tornando dificil manter os niveis apropriados de cobre, recomendaria remover antes de tratar. Se nao for possivel remover o substrato vais ter que medir o nivel de cobre mais vezes para certificar que estejam correctos senao o tratamento vai ser perda de tempo.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Novas tenho para relatar

O Hepatus recuperou????, está bonito com as cores fortes e já come granulado, pouco mas comeu e já implica com uma fêmea de Ocelaris que infelizmente ainda não recuperou. O Ocelaris negro parece estar a recuperar. Infelizmente o Dimidiatus morreu hoje e o Rostratus morreu durante a noite. Isto tudo no Red Sea onde estão a recuperar e em que fiz hoje uma TPA de 10% e adicionei 10 mls de Nitrivec, ontem adicionei 20.
No aqua grande fiz outra TPA de 30 (Lts +/- 10 %) mais 40 mls deNitrivec . Ontem domingo fiz 40 lts mais 80 mls deNitrivec.
Bem vindas opiniões.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os mais fortes sobreviverao os mais fracos morrerao e o parasita continuara no aqua esperando oportunidade para atacar, sem tratamento este parasita continuara com seu ciclo de vida desde que hospedes continuam no aqua.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Aproveito este post, porque me aconteceu duas mortes estranhas tb. Espero que o dono do post não se importe, é que me morreu sem eu perceber porquê o meu Japonicus e o Flavences.

Na passada sexta-feira adicionei ao meu aqua um diadema setosum e 2 corais, uma zoanthus e um sarco.

Estava tudo mt bem até que no sábado notei que o meu flavences começou a andar para cima e para baixo junto a um vidro, coisa que não fazia. O Japonicus estava tudo aparentemente normal.

No dia seguinte, acordei com o Japonicus morto agarrado a uma bomba de circulação, e o flavences morto a um canto.

Via-se que tinham ambos morrido à pouco tempo e tinham um optimo aspecto! Isto sinceramente, faz-me lembrar o problema que tive qd a anemona se meteu na bomba à uns bons meses atrás, parece que morreram de uma tóxina qq. Fiz os testes à àgua, está tudo bem, só os nitratos estão a +-5! O escumador continuava com o seu comportamento normal! (qd foi da anemona, parecia louco a tirar porcaria)

O que me deixa ainda mais intrigado, é o pq de não ter morrido o scopas tb??? Entretanto pensei que o ouriço tivesse morrido e pudesse ter espalhado algum veneno na àgua. Mas já o encontrei e está bom de saude! Poderá ter sido os peixes que tentaram caçar o ouriço e foram picados???

O ouriço em questão é este:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File :Big Grin: iademseeigel.jpg


Estou completamente à nora, sem saber o que pensar...

Alguém me pode dar uma dica do que pode ter acontecido?

abc,
JA

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Poderá ter sido os peixes que tentaram caçar o ouriço e foram picados???


Nao !
Ja tive dois e os peixes sabem muito bem de evitar o ouriço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, e ninguém faz ideia do que pode ter acontecido?

acho que tenho que ir à bruxa... :yb620:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Ok, e ninguém faz ideia do que pode ter acontecido?
> 
> acho que tenho que ir à bruxa...


Já são dois! :yb665:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

O meu ORP desceu de 320 para 240!

Se tiver pouco oxigénio, faz descer este valor certo??

Será que os corais que adicionei, estão a consumir o pouco oxigénio que eventualmente existe???

Não tenho nada morto no aquário, logo por aqui não me parece que possa ser...

Detesto não perceber o que se passa... :Icon Cry:   :SbPoiss:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Infelizmente so em aquario de quarentena e o metodo preferivel seria usando cobre 0.15-0.20 mg/l para eliminar este parasita.
> 
> Aqui podes encontrar mais info mas e em Ingles se precisares de traducao mada-me MP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amyloodinium ocellatum


Caro Roberto

Apos ter lido o artigo que recomendou o que agradeço e que gostei, levou-me a concluir o que refere relativamente ao uso do cobre, correto?
Agora pergunto: se fosse , se, possivel tratar todos os meus peixes, restava o aqua que está infestado pelo parasita. Como irradica-lo do aquario antes de reintroduzir os peixes? Sujeitar a agua a ozonização? Neste momento tenho a funcionar 2 períodos de 1.30 horas dia. Repito admitindo que consiga tratar os peixes?

Obrigado
Andrade


Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas a todos uma vez mais
> 
> Anexo 3 fotos do acho que foi o primeiro sinal  de algo não ía bem no meu aqua. Só as Xenias ficaram neste estado que acham? depois disto é que tudo começou a dar para o torto. Todosos outros corais duros e moles estão bem.
> Aí estão as fotos:


Será que ninguem reparou nas 3 fotos das Xenias?????
Uma das fortes hipoteses que pondero é a de envenenamento por qualquer poluente que entrou ou numa TPA ou na "Meia de Senhora" que usei como filtro a saída da coluna seca.

Isso explicaria duas coisas: 1- as Xenias que mudei para o RED SEA recuperaram e 2º- RECUPERAÇÂO ESPETACULAR do HEPATUS.

Agradeço opiniões

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Antonio,

Partido do principio que conseguirias colocar os peixes de quarentena (fora do aquario principal), a unica forma de erradicar o parasita passa por deixar o aquário principal sem nenhum peixe (so invertebrados) durante um periodo de 45-60 dias.  Durante este periodo o parasita passa por varios ciclos acabando por morrer pela ausência de um hospedeiro.

Durante este período aproveitar e colocar uma UV pode ajudar (mas sem exageros porque as UV "matam tudo ").

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> António, tens ozonizador com controlador ou sem controlador?


Ola Hélder
É um Resum de 35 gr hora ligado ao ar do esumador e controlado por um relógio que o liga ás 10 e 17 horas por períodos de 2 horas.
Andrade

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> *Uma das fortes hipoteses que pondero é a de envenenamento por qualquer poluente que entrou ou numa TPA ou na "Meia de Senhora" que usei como filtro a saída da coluna seca.*


Se fosse envenenamento por poluente todos os invertebrados/peixes iriam sentir na minha opiniao.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

Se não tens controlador, como é que sabes que a ozonização não esta a atingir valores alarmantes em certos periodos. O meu ozonizador é de 0.3g e se estivesse a funcionar 2 horas seguidas matava-me tudo. Se fosse a ti desligava-o para ver o k acontece ou então punha um contolador.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Se não tens controlador, como é que sabes que a ozonização não esta a atingir valores alarmantes em certos periodos. O meu ozonizador é de 0.3g e se estivesse a funcionar 2 horas seguidas matava-me tudo. Se fosse a ti desligava-o para ver o k acontece ou então punha um contolador.


Obg Helder pela dica, vou tratar já disso.
Andrade

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Na minha opinião a hipótese duma toxina ou de uma elevação brusca do pH ( Excesso de Kalk) são as hipoteses mais lógicas .Não concordo com o Roberto ( coisa rara. Um abraço para ti Roberto ! Se fosse Amylodinium os peixes deveriam ter sintomas na pele e barbatanas ( pelo menos o hepatus que se aguentou mais ) e não haveria justificação para a morte dos camarões e das xénias.Também não justificaria a recuperação do hepatus e das xénias após mudança par o aquário red sea ( entendi que não foi usado cobre evidentemente senão as xénias teriam morrido ). O Chelmon rostratus veio de uma loja ? Passado quanto tempo da introdução do Chelmon apareceram os primeiros sintomas ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Se fosse envenenamento por poluente todos os invertebrados/peixes iriam sentir na minha opiniao


Não necessáriamente Roberto . Existem sensibilidades e tolerâncias diferentes em função das concentrações ( por exemplo isso acontece com o cobre ).

----------


## Tiago Garcia

António,

Experimenta desligar toda a circulação do aquário para ver se aparece algum tipo de mancha ou gordura no topo da coluna de água.
Isto vai de encontro com o que o Júlio falou, que sem ver o aquário, tambem é a minha opinão. Depois destas chuvas e do temporal que tem havido, é natural que a água, que alguns membros preferem colectar directamente do mar, esteja poluida com oleos das estradas, afluentes de rios ou até mesmo marisqueiras proximas do local de colecta. 
Pelo que descreves, o envenenamento é uma possivel causa de tantas mortes repentinas.
Tambem tens a questão do ozonizador que acima dos 500 de ORP já começa a ser letal para os habitantes do aquário. Mas para conseguir medir o nivel de ORP só com um medidor do mesmo. A melhor maneira de conseguires controlar os niveis de ORP quando utilizas um  ozonizador é ter um leitor/controlador de ORP e  carvão activo. Não aconselho ninguem a utilizar ozonizador sem controlador, até porque se torna perigoso para a tua saude e restantes habitantes lá de casa.
Para já, vai fazendo mudas de água e mete uma bomba de ar a trabalhar no aquário para ir aumentando os niveis de oxigenio. Porque se for envenenamento de poluentes,  os niveis de oxigenio poderão estar bastante baixos.

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá António,

Responde-me só a uma questão... Com que "aparelho" medes a salinidade/densidade?

Um abraço,
Carlos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros  :Olá:  

Execelentes notícias para dar. Os peixes que consegui mudar para o Red Sea melhoram as olhos visto como podem ver nas fotos anexas,Lembro que estavam no domingo quasi mortos. As imagens falam por si. Etes comem todos já  :SbSourire2:  . Os do aqua principal é que ainda andam tímidos. Os Bangai andam na maior mas não comem. O Ocelaris vai comendo mas não mostra sinais de incomodo, anda sempre no Sarco que não há forma de abrir (há já um mes) A Decora aparece e a Valenciana anda na Maior e como como uma loba. O Strigosus anda Tímido. Curioso é que os dois Mandarins parecem imunes a tudo. Bom propositadamente juntei a uma foto das Xenias que mudei para o Red Sea (comparem com as outras Xenias que mostrei antes. Aqui também acho que as imagens falam por si. Conclusão quasi tudo o que consegui atempadamente mudar para o Red Sea não só sobreviveu como recuperou.
Agora respondendo  ao Carlos Tiago e Rui refiro o seguinte: Tiago os dois aquas estão com Carvão Activado novo, 250gr em cada. O Aqua principal tem a funcionar dois escumadores para alem das duas bombas de circulação assim como a de retorno, como referi no inicio do tópico, como tal penso, salvo melhor opinião e admito que seja possivel, que tenha oxigenação mais que suficiente. Quanto ao Ozonizador é um Resum de 0,35 g/hora e não 35 gr como referi antes e liga dois periodos de 1 hora/dia. Não tenho controlador mas vão me medir o Potencial Redox na 6ª Feira (Comprar um por 400 ......). 
Carlos a salinidade meço-a com um Refratometro e tenho sempre nos 1023/4.
Rui Almeida, subida brusca de PH sinceramente duvido, meço-o semanalmente e não vai acima dos 8,1 já quase no final do fotoperíodo,a adição de Lalk faço-o e nem sempre 2 a 3 X semana de uma solução de 15 mls de KalWasser em litro e meio de agua de osmose que fica a pincar durante a noite e naturalmente não usei qualquer quimico no aqua (cobre nem possuo) e nunaca o usaria no aqua de exposição por tudo o que nele vive (corais duros moles enfim tudo. Salientoa Espuma estranhissima que se formou no copo (encheu-o por completo do primeiro escumador no Sábado quando fiz a TPA e coloquei a tal meia de senhora na saída do tubo da coluna seca.
Agora só a espuma escura normal.
Nenhum dos peixes mesmo os que morreram evidenciavam qualquer alteração da pele e ou lesãoes nas barbatanas. Unica e exclusivamente tinha :Boca muito aberta batimentos acelerados dos operculos e falta de apetite para além de timidez inclusivamente escondendo-se. Só o Lineatus errava pelo aqua todo apesar dos sintomas descritos.
Quanto ao inicio quer me parecer que tudo começa com a introdução do Rostratus, (veio da uma Loja em 23 de Dezembro), que gerou pancadaria da maior (sobre ele e por parte de todos os cirugiões) mas também rápidamente tudo acalmou. Só que a partir daí é que surgiu a falta de apetite no Zebrassoma e todos os outros e de seguida tudo se dezsenvolveu progressivamente até culminar nos factos descritos no Domingo com as consequencias conhecidas. As Xénias é que não vejo explicação. Mas veja as imagens por favor.
De resto estou a fazer TPA desde 2ª Feira e vou fazer hoje outra de pois será 6ª no aqua grande. No Red SEa dfiz 2ª e vou fazer 6ª e sempre na proporção de 10% do volume total e com agua de osmose.
Obrigado por tudo
Andrade

----------


## António Vitor

não acredito que seja das tpa's por muito poluida que seja a água do mar...só se a água viesse de um local com um esgoto próximo, e messmo assim duvido que atingisse a poluição de um qualquer tipico aquário.

as opções são todas as outras, os peixes toleram melhor qualquer tipo de poluição ou concentração dee metais pesados, até porque se fosse este o caso dificilmente recuperariam...
mudanças de pH idem aspas aspas....ozono a mais?
possivelmente...é uma hipótes que me parece a mais óbvia, desliga o ozono, por uns dias a ver se as coisas melhoram...se sim .... já sabes do que era...intoxicação de ozono.

material a decompor e a ser oxidado também pode fabricar a tal espuma estranhissima...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Não concordo com o Roberto ( coisa rara. Um abraço para ti Roberto !


Ola Rui  :SbSourire2:  
Tudo bem ?




> Existem sensibilidades e tolerâncias diferentes em função das concentrações ( por exemplo isso acontece com o cobre ).


Sem duvida mas na minha experiencia os invertebrados {corais em particular} sao os primeiros a reagir a toxinas {polipos retraidos, excessivo "slime" produzido por SPS etc.}




> Se fosse Amylodinium os peixes deveriam ter sintomas na pele e barbatanas ( pelo menos o hepatus que se aguentou mais )


Sim tambem questionei isso na minha mente pelo fato do Antonio nao mencionar este detalhe, o que me levou a chegar a esta conclusao foi a mencao de "respiração ofegante, boca bastante aberta".




> e não haveria justificação para a morte dos camarões e das xénias


Ele nao mencionou que as Xenias morrerem mas que estavam fechadas e todos os outros corais estavem bem.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> ....ozono a mais?


Começo a pensar que será isso! :yb665:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Começo a pensar que será isso!


Boas a todos
Atenção, o Ozonizador só entrou em acção sábado passado e em dois períodos de uma hora. E o aparelho emite 0,35 grs  hora. Neste momento já está desligado.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Viva a todos  :Olá:  

Constatei hoje que no aqua que está de "quarentena", só la tem Uma Decora e dois Mandarins, parece que tenho uma autentica explosão de Ofiuros com algumas dimensões. E o mais estranho é que vi dois pelo menos a Expelir um liquido leitoso.
Eles tem o aspecto castanho estriado e os braços são do tipo serilhados.
Alguem sabe se poderá ser este liquido tóxico ou será normal?. Quais os predadores destes invertebrados e até que ponto serão úteis ou perigosos e como tal a retirar.

Obrigado
Andrade

Ps: Anexo foto possivel por agora, também tenho brancos mas são muito pequenos.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros 
Será que não viram o ultimo post ? Gosraeia de obter opiniões sobre estes ofiuros eo o que eles lançam na agua, se será praga a eliminar ou pelo contrario inofensivos e a manter.

Desde já obrigado

Andrade

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Possivelmente desovando e nao vejo problema, um bom petisco para os teus corais.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Roberto Pacheco

Ontem fiz uma TPA de 110 lts salinada. Será este o caminho? TPAs frequentes e de grande litragem como a que fiz. As Xénias contiuam azuladas e retraídas.
Aguardo opinião. Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

As xénias quando estão retraídas, costuma ser sinal de KH baixo.
É o coral que serve de 'bitola' para esse parâmetro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Bom dia
> 
> As xénias quando estão retraídas, costuma ser sinal de KH baixo.
> É o coral que serve de 'bitola' para esse parâmetro.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Boa Noite Pedro

Obrigado antes de mais. Vuo medir o KH nos dois aquas e depois digo.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros

Infelizmente mais uma morte, a Decora. Ainda a mudei para o Red Sea para junnto dos outros mas morreu poucos minutos depois.

Restam os dois Mandarins no aqua em questão, e que aparentemente estao bem.

O que é que estará a matar naquele aquario. Todos os parametros estão bem só falta o KH como o Pedro Ferrer recomendou. Até o Potencial Redox está nos 410.

Não sei o que fazer. Não queria tirar os Mandarins pois tem bastante rocha viva e no Red Sea não tenho o suficiente. ?????

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Lamentável, meu caro Amigo.

Alguma coisa está a envenenar o teu aquário. Só com análises profundas à água é que se poderia saber de que substância. Na tua profissões deves ter grandes conhecimentos em laboratórios. vê se consegues uma análise completa à água.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Bom dia
> 
> As xénias quando estão retraídas, costuma ser sinal de KH baixo.
> É o coral que serve de 'bitola' para esse parâmetro.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


Caro Pedro

Medi o KH nos dois aquas e curiosamente é o mesmo 110. Como tal não me parece ser esta a causa infelizmente. Vou trocar Xénias do Red Sea para o outro e tirar outras afectadas para confirmar se recuperam.

Estou convencido como diz o Passos que algo está a envenenar a agua e não tenho meios para detectar  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Obrigado a mesma
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos

O aqua aparentemente infetado está agora sem peixes. Retirei os 2 Mandarins para o Red Sea. Tem só corais 1 ofiuro grande e 2 estrelas. Agora que sugerem que faça?
Obrigado

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas a todos
> 
> O aqua aparentemente infectado está agora sem peixes. Retirei os 2 Mandarins para o Red Sea. Tem só corais 1 ofiuro grande e 2 estrelas. Agora que sugerem que faça?
> Obrigado
> 
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

É um bocado como "dar um tiro no escuro", pois desconhece-se a causa do problema. Por isso, como forma de, eventualmente, vir a depurar o teu sistema, aconselho o uso de carvão activado e TPAs com frequência, durante um período (empiricamente, talvez durante um mês). Findo esse período, fazia testes, e colocava as xénias para ver a reacção, visto que este coral é um bom barómetro para a qualidade da água. Faz uma aclimatização bem ponderada para dissipar dúvidas.

Boa sorte, Andrade!  :Pracima:  

A ver se recuperas esse teu magnífico sistema!  :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu esperaria 6 semanas caso o problema seja parasitico.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado pelas dicas

O Carvão activado e TPAs já estou a fazer vai para 2 semanas ainda amanhã vou fazer outra TPA de 60 lts de agua salinada quase 20%. Recordo que no domingo passado fiz uma de 110 lts salinada.
Aora pergunto, qual será mais aconselhado: fazer grandes litragens ou por exemplo manter os 10 % que fazia?
Curioso é que os escumadores (2) continuam a retirar bastante materia organica, e só tenho corais e 2 caranguejos 1 ofiuro Tigre 2 Astreas 2 Estrelas.

Agradeço opiniões

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Curioso é que os escumadores (2) continuam a retirar bastante materia organica, e só tenho corais e 2 caranguejos 1 ofiuro Tigre 2 Astreas 2 Estrelas.
> 
> Agradeço opiniões
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas Andrade :Olá:  
Se os escumadores continuam a retirar lixo é porque ele existe !!!
Tendo em conta que não tens peixes para poluir e a tua equipa de limpeza se baseia em nassarius e estás a realizar tpas grandes e frequentes ,
Algo continua a poluir a água... :
 a água tem um cheiro normal  :SbQuestion2:  
 poderá ser a rocha a morrer  :SbQuestion2:  
 algo tipo os crash das DSBs  :SbQuestion2:  
 Não deve ser isto porque os testes acusariam nitritos e nitratos...
Metal na água á pouco provavel pois matava mas não originava a continuação de aparecimento de espuma.
Não é doença  pois os peixes apresentam escamas , barbatanas e olhos saudaveis.
 A sugestão do Passos é excelente, será que não se consegue uma analise completa á agua nalgum laboratório conhecido  :SbQuestion2:  
 Que existe algo é obvio, e algo que não é testado nos kits dos aquarios.
 Cheguei a pensar que devia ser metal ou algo que caiu dentro do aqua como aconteceu com o Carlos Lima , em que o gato andava a urinar no aquario :yb624:  
 Andrade, nem sei o que dizer. Só tens uma solução , tpas, deixar ciclar novamente com tpas a controlar os niveis todos , tpas e depois colocas só um peixe e vais vendo...
Se puder ajudar em algo tens o meu numero :SbOk2:  
abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Paulo  :Olá:  

De facto é o que estou a fazer, Tpas com aspiração da areia, ainda hoje fiz uma de 60 lts salinada depois de uma de 110 lts salinada faz hoje oito dias, e vou continuar com elas. Só gostaria de saber se deverei fazer TPAs de grande litragem ou de 10 %. *Estou a usar também carvão activado trocando-o de duas em duas semanas.*

Aguardo opiniões, *serão muito bem vindas*

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Olá Paulo  
> 
> De facto é o que estou a fazer, Tpas com aspiração da areia, ainda hoje fiz uma de 60 lts salinada depois de uma de 110 lts salinada faz hoje oito dias, e vou continuar com elas. Só gostaria de saber se deverei fazer TPAs de grande litragem ou de 10 %. *Estou a usar também carvão activado trocando-o de duas em duas semanas.*
> 
> Aguardo opiniões, *serão muito bem vindas*
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas :Olá:  
Em relação as tpas eu sempre defendi muitas e pequenas para evitar que hajam grandes variações dos parametros.
Embora haja tendencia para aumentar o volume das tpas quando as coisas não estão bem, lembra-te que tens o aqua cheio de corais e estes não gostam de alterações nem grandes nem bruscas.
 Eu  penso que tentava fazer tpas de 40 ou 50 litros duas ou três vezes por semana,
 conforme me fosse possivel ...
abraço

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas 
> Em relação as tpas eu sempre defendi muitas e pequenas para evitar que hajam grandes variações dos parametros.
> Embora haja tendencia para aumentar o volume das tpas quando as coisas não estão bem, lembra-te que tens o aqua cheio de corais e estes não gostam de alterações nem grandes nem bruscas.



O problema e que TPA de pequenas %'s terao pouco efeito se de facto houve toxicidade. Desde que seja o mesmo sal, temp. e densidade nao vejo problema em fazer TPA de grande % pelo menos nunca tive problema.






> The portion changed, or percent of system volume replaced, is a critical issue when talking about removal of possible toxicants and toxins, and replacement of valuable elements and nutrients.
> 
> Consider this hypothetical situation. You are cleaning up around the tank, when someone walks by and accidentally spills a cleaning solution into your tank. What do you do? Once the initial panic subsides, you realize that you need to perform some water changes. The chemical, luckily, is not very toxic, but it is still a concern and using activated carbon and a skimmer will not remove it. So, you have a bucket of prepared saltwater is it enough?


Water Changes

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas 

Parece que então e pelo que li atravez do link que me forneces-te, estou a fazer TPA ajustadas, 30% a outra semana e 20 % ontem. Vou continuar então com os 20 %.

Obrigado
Andrade

Ps: contudo continuo com carvão activado.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Uma pergunta, estando este aquario equipado com ozonizador, isto não deveria ser suficiente para matar parasitas, bactérias ou virus?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite  :Olá:  

Estava, diz bem. Mas foi temporariamente numa primeira tentativa para prevenir algo e acelerar a remoção de materia orgânica e eventualmente algum microorganismo. Foi sujeito como pode ver neste topico a dois períodos diarios de 1 hora durante alguns dias.
Depois foi retirado e entregue a quem mo amavelmente cedeu (Arca de Noé).

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok. estava a achar estranho.

Porque pelo que percebi, o ozonizador mesmo que não consiga matar, pelo menos enfraquece as bacterias e afins.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas.
> 
> Aproveito este post, porque me aconteceu duas mortes estranhas tb. Espero que o dono do post não se importe, é que me morreu sem eu perceber porquê o meu Japonicus e o Flavences.
> 
> Na passada sexta-feira adicionei ao meu aqua um diadema setosum e 2 corais, uma zoanthus e um sarco.
> 
> Estava tudo mt bem até que no sábado notei que o meu flavences começou a andar para cima e para baixo junto a um vidro, coisa que não fazia. O Japonicus estava tudo aparentemente normal.
> 
> No dia seguinte, acordei com o Japonicus morto agarrado a uma bomba de circulação, e o flavences morto a um canto.
> ...


Boas.

Bom, parece que finalmente percebi o que aconteceu....

Não teve nada a ver com o coitado do ouriço, mas sim com a minha "ouriça" :yb624: 

A minha mulher resolveu pulverizar o bonzai que estava encostado ao aquario para apanhar a luz da calha com um produto que se chama "substral". Acontece que esse produto tem um aviso que diz:

"pode causar efeitos nefastos a longo prazo no ambiente aquático"

 :yb620: 

Depois de ter estado a falar com um amigo logista, ele mandou para o ar se não seria aerossóis que tivessem contaminado a àgua, estilo desodorizantes automaticos e afins.

Não era, mas depois de falar com a minha mulher sobre esta hipotese, ela lá se lembrou do substral....

Posso estar a fazer uma analize errada, mas os timmings batem certo. Ela tinha usado o produto no sabado á tarde. Ao fim da tarde ou noite mesmo, o flavences estava estranho. No outro dia de manhã estava o japónicus e o flavences esticados....

coincidências....  :yb665: 

Enfim, agora o que perguntoé o seguinte, é suficiente mudar a àgua caso tenha sido mesmo este o problema? ou fica alguma coisa agarrada à rocha e areão?

Eu para já fiz um TPA de quase 100% (não consegui tirar a àgua toda do aqua...)

Isto é suficiente, ou se meter peixes vão esticar o pernil ainda?

abraço,

JA

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, João.

Esse adubo é composto por: Adubo NPK: 6-3-6; azoto (N): 6%, fosfato (P2O5): 3%, potássio (K2O): 6%, ferro (Fe): 0.03% e oligoelementos. 

Será aconselhável, se é que já não estás a fazer isso, colocar carvão super-activado para te depurar a água.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Aquilo não é adubo, é um abrilhantador em spray.

A composição é:

oleos minerais - 16,94%
oleos de silicone - 0,39%
isododecano - 28,67%
Alcool isopropilico - 14%
Gás Butano Propano - 40%

SIm desde que aconteceu as 1ªs mortes que tenho carvão activado permanentemente no aqua.

Achas que isto pode ficar na rocha ou areão?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas.
> 
> Aquilo não é adubo, é um abrilhantador em spray.
> 
> A composição é:
> 
> oleos minerais - 16,94%
> oleos de silicone - 0,39%
> isododecano - 28,67%
> ...


Julgo que não, mas não tenho a certeza.

O álcool e o gás são voláteis, por isso evaporam-se facilmente. Os óleos serão eliminados pelo escumador. Quanto ao isododecano, sei que está presente em alguns cosméticos, mas não sei qual a sua composição.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos :Olá: 

Parametros actuais

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Só tens o cálcio um pouco baixo.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, Andrade.
> 
> Só tens o cálcio um pouco baixo.


Viva Passos  :Olá: 

De facto, estou a adicionar Calcio diáriamente para o subir. Já esteve muito mais baixo.

Também tenho estado a fazer TPAs de 70 lts dia sim dia não. A água está praticamente toda substituída. Ainda hoje fiz outra. Domingo faço outra.

Já introduzi uma Salária e está a comportar-se normalmente só não come as algas que eu esperava, come algo que não sei o que é mas que bica a rocha bica. 
Contudo introduzi um Lismata Amboinensis e ao fim de 2 dias morreu. É isto que ainda me está a intrigar....Obviamente os outros continuam no Red Sea e mostram saíude para dar e vender. Vamos aguardar mais uma semana para o teste. Já há um mês que os retirei.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos  :Olá: 

Reintroduzi hoje os dois Mandarins. Comida não lhes falta. No dia 3 já tinha introduzido um Debelius . Parece estar a voltar a normalidade. Vou aguardar outra semana para decidir se introduzo os Palhaços desta vez.
Acham bem esta lenta reintrodução dos seus hospedes?

Os parametros da agua são estes:


Estou a adicionar Kalkwasser diariamente 1 litro depois de ter estado a acrescentar calcio na razão de 1 medida para 36 lts de agua ou seja 11 colheres medida por dia durante 4 dias e parei antes de acrescentar o kalk.

Aguardo opiniões
Cumps

Andrade

Ps: brevemente fotos do aqua.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas a todos 
> 
> Reintroduzi hoje os dois Mandarins. Comida não lhes falta. No dia 3 já tinha introduzido um Debelius . Parece estar a voltar a normalidade. Vou aguardar outra semana para decidir se introduzo os Palhaços desta vez.
> Acham bem esta lenta reintrodução dos seus hospedes?
> 
> Os parametros da agua são estes:
> 
> 
> Estou a adicionar Kalkwasser diariamente 1 litro depois de ter estado a acrescentar calcio na razão de 1 medida para 36 lts de agua ou seja 11 colheres medida por dia durante 4 dias e parei antes de acrescentar o kalk.
> ...


Boas, Andrade.

Acho que estás a proceder da melhor forma, com muita prudência. Vamos fazer força para que tudo cora pelo melhor.  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Então como estão as coisas? 
Já está 100% resolvido o problema?
Peço desculpa estar a ressuscitar este topico, mas acho que já descobri a causa do envenenamento no meu aquário, pode ser lido aqui

Um abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

:sbOkBoas a todos ,existe alguma cola de pvc que não seja toxica para o aquario?
O pvc não pode ser colado com silicone para colar os vidros do aquario de modo a vedar as junções,ou fita de teflon para dar aperto e vedar?
Desculpem a ignorancia mas tambem ando a montar um aquario e não queria que me acontece-se isso.
Abraço  :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,
> Então como estão as coisas? 
> Já está 100% resolvido o problema?
> Peço desculpa estar a ressuscitar este topico, mas acho que já descobri a causa do envenenamento no meu aquário, pode ser lido aqui
> 
> Um abraço


Boas, Marcos.

Julgo que o Andrade não se importará de responder, pois estou a par da situação.

Depois do problema que o Andrade teve no aquário, as coisas voltaram ao normal. O Andrade já está a repovoar o aquário com novos peixes e a usar água natural apanhada em Carreço (Casinhas do Lumiar).

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas pessoal :Olá: 
Passos desculpa corrigir-te, ele já povoou. :yb624: 
Estive em casa do Andrade no passado sabado e o aqua está muito bonito
e parece muito saudavel.
Os corais estão bem e em franco crescimento , mesmo aquela pocillopora 
que se recusou a abrir durante meses está a crescer.
O aqua está cheio de peixes , desde palhaços a cirurgiões, blenios...
São uns 20, o unico menos bem tratado é um lineatus que tinha entrado dois
dias antes e tinha disputado territorio com um strigosus pequeno 
mas duro... :Admirado: 
 Tens de ir ver é o hepattus dele...
 Já tem um palmo de comprimento e está gordinho,
 Nalguns paises já seria o jantar de uma familia :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
  Abraço a todos e parabens ao Andrade que passou uma fase
 muito complicada mas conseguiu vencer com TPAS. :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Paulo.

Bem. Na última vez que estive com o Andrade, na colecta de água, encontra-mo-nos muitas vezes, informou-me que iria buscar o _lineatus_, daí ter deduzido que estava a repovoar o aquário. Mas isso é o menos importante. O que importa é que o Andrade, como dizes, acabou por ultrapassar um problema grave e desanimador, num combate contra um inimigo desconhecido, e caminha para o sucesso e um aquário de referência.

Se não houver mais ninguém, temos de combinar os três e fazer um périplo pelos nossos aquários.

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Porreiro! É uma situação sempre complicada que leva muita gente a desistir..
Eu tive situação parecida.. toda a gente dizia que era qualidade da agua mas com os testes todos estava tudo ok e os peixes a morrer...
Agora vejo que so pode ter sido a cola...

Agora porreiro porreiro era fotos ai do bixinho  :SbSourire: 
Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a Todos 

I´m back  :Olá: .

Meus caros só a preguiça me tem levado a não dar continuidade a este tópico. Mas é importante referir que brevemente colocarei as fotos do Aqua Renascido. De facto está "Normal" ufffffff. Foi uma luta grande contra algo que ainda hoje me interrogo embora suspeite... e que brevemente abordarei. 
Agora atenção: Paulo  :yb668:  são 20  :yb624:  mas sim 14 peixes e 3 Camarões e um Ofiuro grande.

De facto o meu orgulho é o Hepatus brevemente as fotos.

Cumps a todos

Andrade

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Agora atenção: Paulo  são 20  mas sim 14 peixes e 3 Camarões e um Ofiuro grande.
> 
> De facto o meu orgulho é o Hepatus brevemente as fotos.


Boas  :Olá: 
Nesse caso peço desculpa :yb624: 
São bastantes como tu sempre defendeste,
 e eu lutei um ano contra as algas e só me livrei 
delas quando meti mais peixes... :yb665: 
Toda a gente tem as suas teorias mas quanto mais tempo
passo neste hobbie mais acredito que cada aqua é um aqua 
e só o proprio dono sabe as reacções que ele tem a cada mudança.
POr 1 watt por litro e 20 ou 30 litros hora é só uma referencia.
Se as bombas estiverem mal direcçionadas até podem ser 50 litros hora.
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
O meu conselho é lerem tudo o que conseguirem e quando acharem que 
já sabem tudo peçam ao pessoal para ir ver os aquas deles, encontrarão
muitas soluções e respostas diferentes das vossas e que também 
funcionam....
Algumas delas melhores que as vossas :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
POr isso concordo com o Passos , marquem uma visita que 
eu quero continuar a aprender.
abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas a Todos 
> 
> I´m back .
> 
> De facto está "Normal" ufffffff. Foi uma luta grande contra algo que ainda hoje me interrogo embora suspeite... e que brevemente abordarei.
> 
> De facto o meu orgulho é o Hepatus brevemente as fotos.


Boas a todos

Aqui estou mas acho que com más ou talvez não, notícias. Como prometi aqui vai a minha suspeita que se converte em realidade. O problema voltou e não é da água. Como sabem depois de enumeras TPAs e retirada dos vivos com posterior reintroduçao muito gradual dos mesmos tudo regressou ao normal. Mas faltava uma etapa que era reconstituir a família com a substituiçao dos que morreram. Pois bem reintroduzi o Zebrasoma e quasi logo o Lineatus. Uma turbulência inicial o Lineatus ficou como um chapéu de um pobre mas sobreviveu. O Zebrasoma é que não. deixou de comer, ficou tímido , respiração ofegante opérculos a bater rápido. Dois dias depois estava deitado na areia. Retirei-o para o Red Sea e morreu.....Introduzi outro quasi logo (3 dias) e agora o Lineatus está na maior e o Hepatus anda com os mesmos sintomas só que ora come ora não e parece contagiar os retantes. Parecem ficar todos (os cirurgiões) idênticos ou seja respiração ofegante opérculos acelerados e timidez. Meus caros em conclusão ou talvez não. Estes sintomas deverão ser consequencia do Stress causado pela chegada de novos hóspedes que mexeram com territórios. Deverá ser esta a resposta para as '' Mortes estranhas Comportamentos estranhos''...

Vamos ver se se redifinem os territórios tenho esperança
Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas a todos
> 
> Aqui estou mas acho que com más ou talvez não, notícias. Como prometi aqui vai a minha suspeita que se converte em realidade. O problema voltou e não é da água. Como sabem depois de enumeras TPAs e retirada dos vivos com posterior reinteoduçao muito gradual dos mesmos tudo regressou ao normal. Mas faltava uma etapa que era reconstituir a família com a substituiçao dos que morreram. Pois bem reinteoduzi o Zebrasoma e quasi logo o Lineatus. Uma turbulência inicial o Lineatus ficou como um chapéu de um pobre mas sobreviveu. O Zebrasoma é que não. deixou de comer, ficou tímido , reepiração ofegante opérculos a bater rápido. dois dias depois estava deitado na areia. Retirei-o para o Red Sea e morreu.....Introduzi outro quasi logo (3 dias) e agora o Lineatus está na maior e o Hepatus anda com os mesmos sintomas só que ora come ora não e parece contagiar os retantes. Parecem ficar todos (os cirurgiões) idênticos ou seja respiração ofegante opérculos acelerados e timidez. Meus caros em conclusão ou talvez não. Estes sintomas deverão ser consequencia do Stress causado pela chegada de novos hóspedes que mexeram com territórios. Deverá ser esta a resposta para as '' Mortes estranhas Comportamentos estranhos''...
> 
> Vamos ver se se redifinem os territórios tenho esperança
> Cumps
> Andrade


 :Olá:  António

Estive a consultar o meu catálogo das doenças  :Coradoeolhos:  e os sintomas dos peixes,tem a ver (como dizes) com "choque".
Sintomas:aceleração dos movimentos repiratórios;o peixe nada com as nadadeiras dobradas e se esconde pelos cantos ou tocas.Quando se assusta,foge apavorado.
Tratamento:colocar o peixe em outro aquário;deixá-lo bem quieto;dar-lhe um abrigo e iluminar o aquário,quando necessário.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Jorge Neves

Cada vez mais acredito nesa hipotese. A siyuação melhorou mas ainda andam Timidos. Só que não posso isola-los um a aum como compreenderá.
Obrigado a mesma.
Cumps

Andrade

----------

